

Apple drops discoveryd in latest OS X beta following months of network issues - bobbles
http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/26/apple-drops-discoveryd-in-latest-os-x-beta-following-months-of-complaints-about-network-issues-with-yosemite/

======
jug
People on Macrumors immediately saw stable WiFi connects and near-instantenous
WiFi re-establishment speeds on laptop wakeup.

I wonder what led Apple to develop discoveryd in the first place. With such a
project, it seems like there were some important issues to solve with
mDNSResponder. Or is it just a mess of a code, peforming well but hard to
maintain? Who knows. Maybe discoveryd isn't even dead yet, just in quarantine
while they fix it...?

------
walshemj
wonder if that explains some of the absolute cf's I have been having with my
osx server randomly changing the diradmin password and the final straw losing
my networked home directory I have given up and am switching to i5 windows 8
and buy new proper workstation class pc's in preference to the shoddy apple
kit

------
msie
mDNSResponder is written in C and discoveryd is written in C++. I wonder if
trying to "object-orient" what mDNSResponder did caused some problems.

